# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  La CHS se coordina con los ayuntamientos de la Vega Media para luchar contra las plagas de mosquitos

## Embalses

9 de mayo de 2012

*La CHS eliminará las cañas del río Segura en la Vega Media para evitar plagas de mosquitos*

*El presidente de la Confederación y los alcaldes de los 11 municipios acuerdan coordinar las tareas para actuar simultáneamente a partir del 1 de julio, cuando finaliza el periodo de nidificación*


La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) realizará el próximo mes de julio una campaña especial de eliminación de cañas invasoras en las riberas del río Segura a su paso por los municipios de la Vega Media, con el objetivo de evitar las plagas de mosquitos en verano. La campaña se realizará de forma coordinada con los ayuntamientos de Abarán, Alguazas, Archena, Blanca, Ceutí, Torres de Cotillas, Lorquí, Molina de Segura, Ojós, Villanueva y Ulea.

El presidente de la CHS, Miguel Ángel Ródenas, ha mantenido esta mañana una reunión con el alcalde de Alguazas, José Antonio Fernández Lladó, como representante de los once municipios, para estudiar la mejor estrategia a seguir en los trabajos. El acuerdo al que se ha llegado consiste en el compromiso de actuar de forma simultánea en todos los tramos del río a partir del 1 de julio, fecha en que termina el periodo de nidificación de aves, durante el cual no se puede intervenir sobre la vegetación de la zona.

Las tareas para evitar las plagas de mosquitos se dividirán entre el organismo de cuenca y los consistorios. Por un lado, la Confederación acometerá el corte de cañas y las actuaciones en los márgenes del río, mientras que los ayuntamientos serán los encargados de la fumigación con plaguicidas.

----------


## perdiguera

Parece una buena solución, pero me surje una duda: si quitan todas las cañas ¿en donde harán los nidos el año que viene las aves?.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Parece una buena solución, pero me surje una duda: si quitan todas las cañas ¿en donde harán los nidos el año que viene las aves?.


Perdiguera, hace poco hicimos un encuentro de aficionados a la meteorología, y hablamos de este asunto; uno de los allí presentes era de esa zona, nos contó que esa limpieza la hacen todos los años, ya que las cañas vuelven a crecer, por tanto las aves si tendrán donde hacer el nido. El problema es que la caña es una especie invasora, antes toda la vega era ocupada por el bosque galería original del Segura. Habría que echarles algún tipo de sulfato que las mate, y así no volverían a crecer, año tras año se gastan el dinero en la limpieza, pero si la solucionan con el sulfato, ya no vuelve a crecer y se ahorrarían gastar dinero todos los años en eso. Las cañas eliminaron el bosque que he mencionado. Por cierto, hay una diferencia muy grande de estar en la zona de cañas a entrar en los lugares en los que quedan restos del bosque. A ver si tengo tiempo y os pongo un reportaje con el que describiría mejor lo que digo.

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más que las cañas, mejor será eliminar todas las aguas estancadas o reducirlas al mínimo posible.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Más que las cañas, mejor será eliminar todas las aguas estancadas o reducirlas al mínimo posible.


Ese problema también lo comentamos. Ese problema es muy difícil de solucionar, ya que algo mas abajo del azud de Ojós, el Segura esa a una cota muy baja, cuando todabía le quedan bastantes kilómetros para su desembocadura, pero por supuesto, también hay que evitarlo como sea.

Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Si ya hay mosquitos como aviones, no me quiero imaginar en Agosto.... :Wink:

----------

